# Matt Hughes Sig Request



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

The Request:

I would like a killer Matt Hughes Signature


Pics:
Whatever you guys can find I'm open to anything


Title: 9-time UFC Champion


Sub-Text: MHughesbestever


More Sub-Text: None


Colors: whatever looks good


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: yes


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im working on one,


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here you go,


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That's really nice Toxic.

You guys have been putting out some nice stuff lately and very quickly too. I don't even have time to get started before someone posts a great looking sig.


----------

